# Flash giveaway 400 NMT



## aww (Jun 1, 2020)

I was going to do the giveaway on a discord but I changed my mind.

There will be one lucky winner! 
The giveaway will end in 5 hours EST.
It’s currently 2:35 PM here EST. The giveaway will end at 7:35 PM EST.

To enter, just comment with a number and your name. 
so the first person to comment will start with 1, and second will be 2, and so forth.

Please edit your comment if you repeat a number. It doesn’t take much effort to refresh the page to be sure.

Once the giveaway ends, I will use random.org to generate a random number and announce the winner here!

I will host more giveaways as well! So don’t worry if you didn’t win this one!

Thanks for looking!


----------



## FireNinja1 (Jun 1, 2020)

I'll enter! Steven, 1


----------



## grah (Jun 1, 2020)

2, and I'm Ally ^~^


----------



## xara (Jun 1, 2020)

3 and i’m xara!


----------



## Reploid (Jun 1, 2020)

I'd like to enter.

4!

-Ray


----------



## Believe (Jun 1, 2020)

Kevin 5

(I think the above shouldve used 4?)


----------



## Aliya (Jun 1, 2020)

Aliya, 6. Thanks for the giveaway!

edit: my bad I assumed I was 7 because I’m post 7.


----------



## alisa111 (Jun 1, 2020)

Yuzu 7! TYY FOR THIS


----------



## aww (Jun 1, 2020)

Guys fix your numbers.


----------



## jo_electric (Jun 1, 2020)

Jo, 8.

Thanks for doing this giveaway 

Edit: changed number accordingly


----------



## swagdra (Jun 1, 2020)

Sandra, 9!


----------



## Hedgehugs (Jun 1, 2020)

Sonic, 10?

Thanks for doing the giveaway!


----------



## ACNLOswald (Jun 1, 2020)

Alistair 11!! thank u and good luck everyone


----------



## AtomicNyx (Jun 1, 2020)

I believe I would be 12, AtomicNyx! ^.^


----------



## Onesti (Jun 1, 2020)

Alti - Lucky 13


----------



## itzsmell (Jun 1, 2020)

itzel and i think im supposed to be 14! thank u so much for this : )


----------



## Xcourt560x (Jun 1, 2020)

15 Courtney. 
Thanks for this


----------



## Nodokana (Jun 1, 2020)

Nanami 16

Thank you for doing this!


----------



## mewkola (Jun 1, 2020)

Holly 17  Thanks!


----------



## xTech (Jun 1, 2020)

18, and my name is Adam!


----------



## Meira (Jun 1, 2020)

Luna 19


----------



## mintycream (Jun 1, 2020)

20 Sumo
Thank you!


----------



## Robertoh123456 (Jun 1, 2020)

21 roberto 
Ty


----------



## m i d o r i (Jun 1, 2020)

Thank you so much for hosting this giveaway, it's so original to make it in a game form ^.^
22, Chun Mei !


----------



## Chibiusa (Jun 1, 2020)

23, Mallory!


----------



## Jules (Jun 1, 2020)

Jules, 24! Thank you for hosting, this is awesome!


----------



## worfmaster (Jun 1, 2020)

19
name is Worfmaster


----------



## Kurokosworth (Jun 1, 2020)

Tiffaney, 25!


----------



## worfmaster (Jun 1, 2020)

Chibiusa said:


> 23, Mallory!


What happened to 20, 21, 22?


----------



## Kaey (Jun 1, 2020)

this is really nice! thank you  you also may just want to use their post number in the top right of every post as their entry number. makes things easier!! just a suggestion

Kaey, 26


----------



## Vadim (Jun 1, 2020)

Vadim, 27


----------



## Pupperina (Jun 1, 2020)

Sharon, 28


----------



## seularin (Jun 1, 2020)

rin, 29 !!!


----------



## LaFra (Jun 1, 2020)

Francesca 30


----------



## TheodoreCottontail (Jun 1, 2020)

Noah 31
Edit: I'm not sure if my number is right!


----------



## alpacalypse (Jun 1, 2020)

kim 32 o: thank you for this!


----------



## windloft (Jun 1, 2020)

feli, 33! thank you so much!


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 1, 2020)

I'm Sky! Jersey 35 (I counted the entrys~)


----------



## Emmsey (Jun 1, 2020)

Emmsey 36


----------



## Sami913 (Jun 1, 2020)

Sami 37


----------



## aww (Jun 1, 2020)




----------

